Ask HN: Ruby on Rails vs Go – What would you suggest to a newbie webdev? why? - pvsukale1
======
pvsukale1
I am a newbie web developer. I have had no prior app development experience
using other languages such as PHP or Ruby. for months I have been learning Go
and web application development through books .I have been writing small web
apps. I also read some good example code. I can understand it as well. But now
I have and idea for a large web app. The thing is I have no idea how to put it
all together.I am really confused where to begin? what to write first routes
or models or templates?how should be my workflow so that it will be easy to
refactor code later. P.S. that web app is kinda like hacker news but with a
job board.so it will be having authentication , users ,posts etc

So will it more easy to start with Ruby on Rails

~~~
nibs
I would recommend Go with the Beego framework. It is very popular in the far
east but not so much in English-language countries. Except that it is an
excellent framework for Go. I have done RoR, vanilla Node.JS and Meteor, but I
my preference is Go/Beego. Static typing and simple, consistent API.

------
edoceo
The trend I'm seeing is that PHP is still strong - in terms of usage and there
are loads of companies using it. RoR has had a slight downward trend and that
Go is in a massive up-tick.

For jobs in legacy codebase, PHP. For new stuff Go

But really, when determining candidate qualifications its more about shipping
a project than which tools you use

------
marvel_boy
Neither of them. Elixir/Phoenix is the way.

~~~
pvsukale1
why? isn't it new? how can it be helpful for a new beginner?

